# REC: Buffalo Meat Loaf -- TNT



## buckytom (Nov 9, 2005)

i made this last night in lieu of just making buffalo burgers again, and it was a success. this is similar to my recipe for turkey burgers/meatloaf, with a few new tweaks (the diced fennel, fennel seed, and mustard were new), but it worked just as well with lean ground buffalo.

ingredients: 
1 1/2 lbs ground buffalo
2 eggs
2 slices of nutty wholegrain bread, cut into 1 inch squares (i used pepperidge farms nutty oat)
1 large yellow bell pepper, diced to about 1/2 inch pieces
1 baseball sized onion, also 1/2 inch dice
1 large clove of garlic, minced
1/4 cup fennel, finely diced
1/2 teaspoon dried rosemary, plus a pinch more if you really like rosemary
2 tbsps ketchup
salt and pepper
*****************************************
4 tbsps wholegrain dijon mustard (i used maille brand mustard)
1 tsp. fennel seeds

optional: 2 tbsps evoo, if using a low fat meat like ground turkey

directions:
combine all ingredients except the mustard and fennel seed in a large bowl, and mix by hand to incorporate everything, making sort of a giant flattened meatball.
spray a non-stick cooking spray on the bottom of a baking dish, and place the meat mix in the dish, forming it into a 2 inch thick loaf.
spread the mustard on top to cover the loaf, and sprinkle over the fennel seeds and a pinch of rosemary, pressing into the mustard.  
bake at 400 for 40 minutes or so, until the meat is cooked thru and the mustard has begun to brown and crust.
serve with baked potatoes with chive sour cream.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 9, 2005)

*buffalo*

Thanks for sharing, bucktom.  I will sure try it since you did.  Was it good?  I do like the idea of buffalo since it is supposed to be better than beef.  I really can't say I tried to many recipes with fennel although I had to put in some that called for it.  Guess you get chance to experiment in the kitchen.  Glad you do because we all benefit from it. Thanks.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 9, 2005)

Whenever I make meatloaf from buffalo, I call it Buffaloaf!  I love it!  Thanks for sharing your recipe.

 Barbara


----------



## buckytom (Nov 9, 2005)

lol, good one barbara.  


itk, the diced fennel and fennel seeds were a new addition to an otherwise tnt recipe that i've come up with for ground turkey, also a healthy option.

i get to experiment so long as things that i make come out tasty. when i have a failure, dw gets skitterish, and isn't as willing to try my experimentations for a while after that. however, i've been on a roll lately with several successes, so she's actually begun to be interested in what i'm adding and what was my inspiration. the fennel in this dish was leftover from my baked trout dish, and the mustard and fennel seeds were inspired by a pork tenderloin dish that i made last week. it all came together nicely in the buffaloaf...


----------

